# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Objective's Workbook

## Cinder

4 years dry spell have broke me.

So here I am.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!

How hard have you been trying? Which techniques? How many have you managed to achieve before your four year dry spell?

----------


## Cinder

Well I would say there are occasional motivation spurts, but I'm mostly lazy and hopeless.
I can't do other techniques at all except DILD, WBTB, and SSILD.
I've had occasional lucid dreams, so it's not exactly a dry spell, but it is frustrating nonetheless as all the lucid dreams I had were brief and I always forgot to stabilize.

----------

